# Build your own wind-powered water pump



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought the following might be of interest to some.

http://www.thereadystore.com/diy/10...7RILVK&trk_contact=Q3KHQ9MM82S23SKCDOEMFL867O



> One of the most important jobs when you're growing your own food is ensuring that your garden is getting an adequate supply of water. If you are in a situation that requires you to grow a lot of your own food, keeping the garden watered by hand can be a time-consuming job.
> 
> Following an economic collapse, electricity and other forms of nonrenewable energy will be very scarce, which means you won't be able to rely on powered water pumps. Fortunately, there's an alternative.
> 
> ...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It's cute... basically a functional "whirligig" ....... but not for much more than that. 

It might be nice to use to pump water for a waterfall in a Koi pond or something, but not useful for a typical water well.


----------

